# What have I done now?  Please advise me.



## Norfolk Lad (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry, this is not really LR related.  I seem to have done something even more stupid than usual.  I am now on my new computer.  I had a bit of difficulty setting up my Outlook account and ended up with two email accounts showing, one called Personal Folders and the other I named My Outlook.  Further, as I had transferred my .pst files from my old computer, I got a My Documents folder and in that an Outlook Folder on each hard drive.  On Sunday I thought I would try to tidy these and get all my data folders onto my data disc.  I copied over a number of .pst files and I still have these in various locations.  But now I cannot open Outlook at all.  I get the following message when I try to open it.





I have probably tried to do all the wrong things.  
First I tried to restore any files In the recycle bin.  No good.
Second I tried to run repairs from my Office 2010 installation disc.  No good.
Then I uninstalled and reinstalled MS Office 2010.  No good.
Then I ran a Windows 7 repair/reinstall.  No good.

I am right out of ideas but I know there are some very kind and helpful people on this forum so I thought I'd ask for some assistance here.  Thanks.


----------



## camerashy (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Jeremy - could you not reset your computer to an earlier time and then start again...Control Panel>System and Security.
Failing any help from members here I would suggest going to www.computeractive.co.uk and joining the forum to ask the question, they are a really helpful bunch of guys 
hope it works out OK
Dave


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Mar 22, 2012)

Dave,  this is my third attampet to thank you.  Somehow my posts do not seem to be getting posted.  I did try as a first step a system restore but that did not fix it either, which is very strange.  Thanks for the advice to try computeractive.  Hope this one gets posted!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2012)

Norfolk Lad said:


> Somehow my posts do not seem to be getting posted.



I'm not sure what's happening with your posts Jeremy, but if you run into the problem again, just drop me an email at [email protected]/community and I'll figure it out.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Mar 23, 2012)

Well.  Problem solved.  I created a new User account and Outlook worked for that.  So I looked again at the old account files and discovered I had managed to change the Outlook files to "Read Only" so Outlook could not use them.  All back up and running now.  I really should not fiddle with things I don't fully understand.

Victoria, I think I was probably not hitting the "Post" button!  Let's see if this one makes it to the Forum!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 24, 2012)

Norfolk Lad said:


> I really should not fiddle with things I don't fully understand.


Words to live by!  (I'm 57 years old, and my dad still calls me "fiddle-fingers")


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Mar 24, 2012)

Ha ha.


----------

